# Working outside of license



## PinkPlumber (May 20, 2012)

Edukate me....I hear/see some contractors losing their licenses for "working outside" their licenses....please tell me more about that. What things are they doing that are considered violations? Just wanna be clear on that...


----------



## RW Plumbing (Aug 16, 2010)

A general contractor putting in a faucet is a good example.


----------



## RW Plumbing (Aug 16, 2010)

The only two trades around these parts that has what I consider a real license with a training requirement around here are a plumber and an electrician. Every other trade just needs to register with no training requirement. Doing the work covered under a licensed trade when you don't hold that license is working out of your scope.


----------



## Don The Plumber (Feb 14, 2010)

Mechanical guys installing water heaters, gas pipe, & venting for 90% furnaces.:laughing: 

Oh yea, & the saddle valves for their humidifiers.:yes:


----------



## johnlewismcleod (Apr 6, 2012)

In Texas the Plumbing Board has gone a bit over-board (pun intended).

We have several certifications or additional licenses that are now required to do some facets of our trade: Medical Gas piping, Backflow device testing, Sprinkler piping, Utility piping, etc.

Even for Masters and Journeymen if you get caught doing plumbing work that you don't carry the additional certification for (and pay the annual fees/training for ) you can get your arse in a rather expensive sling.


There are also several lower grade plumbing licenses available now in Texas. I'm not sure what all of them are (they keep multiplying), but I think it's Fixture installer, Sewer Technician, and...uhmmm...slips my mind.

These are limited scope licenses that allow a developing plumber apprentice to do successively more things over time until he gets his Journeyman card.


----------



## PinkPlumber (May 20, 2012)

johnlewismcleod said:


> In Texas the Plumbing Board has gone a bit over-board (pun intended).
> 
> We have several certifications or additional licenses that are now required to do some facets of our trade: Medical Gas piping, Backflow device testing, Sprinkler piping, Utility piping, etc.
> 
> ...


ok...I'll GIVE you "Sewer Tech"....but "fixture installer"?.....sounds like a door held open for jacklegs to slide in...


----------



## johnlewismcleod (Apr 6, 2012)

PinkPlumber said:


> ok...I'll GIVE you "Sewer Tech"....but "fixture installer"?.....sounds like a door held open for jacklegs to slide in...


Agreed :yes:


----------



## Titan Plumbing (Oct 8, 2009)

When did "fixture installer" become a license?

I have 2 words for TSBPE and it ain't happy birthday. If they would spend 1/16 of their time going after unlicensed folks we would be in a much better place...But OH NO, they know they can get the licensed guys to cough up the cash...


----------



## easttexasplumb (Oct 13, 2010)

Journeyman working for the public, "side jobs"


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

PinkPlumber said:


> Edukate me....I hear/see some contractors losing their licenses for "working outside" their licenses....please tell me more about that. What things are they doing that are considered violations? Just wanna be clear on that...


 






FL statutes call what you refer to as 'working outside the scope of your license.'
In fact, most plumbers aren't even aware of it, but a plumbing license is needed in FL to perform drain cleaning, fiber optic video inspection of sewers, and line locates. Don't believe me, read the declaratory statement made by the Construction Industry Licensing Board: see pg. (4)
http://www.myfloridalicense.com/dbpr/pro/cilb/documents/cilb_declaratory_statements.pdf

This is big news here in FL. This ruling is not even (1) month old. I am very glad to see that now a company or individual needs a plumbing license to do drain cleaning. Prior to this, no plumbing license was needed to do drain cleaning. Now, as of April 27, 2012 the law has changed......:thumbsup:


----------



## johnlewismcleod (Apr 6, 2012)

Woot! Another small step in the right direction :thumbup:


----------



## RealCraftsMan (Dec 27, 2011)

Pink are you doing plumbing work out on your own? Is that what you're asking........Or are you asking about a plumber doing HAVC stuff something along those lines. I'm still thinking you're a hack, Idk. With questions like these one has to wonder, lady or not?


----------



## user7551 (Oct 21, 2011)

Tradesman Plumber-Limited
 Journeyman Plumber
 Master Plumber
 Plumbing Inspector
 Med Gas Piping Installation
 Water Supply Protection Specialist
    Multipurpose Residential Fire Protection Sprinkler Specialist






 Plumber's Apprentice
 Drain Cleaner-Restricted Registrant
Drain Cleaner
 Residential Utilities Installer


Here's the license and registrations the TSBPE offers


----------



## PinkPlumber (May 20, 2012)

RealCraftsMan said:


> Pink are you doing plumbing work out on your own? Is that what you're asking........Or are you asking about a plumber doing HAVC stuff something along those lines. I'm still thinking you're a hack, Idk. With questions like these one has to wonder, lady or not?



You're still thinking I am a hack? When did you start?....yes, I am a licensed Journeyman in the state of Va...
Questions like these?....Like what? I am asking the advice of those in the field longer than myself, for their connotation of these instances. Perhaps some examples of the behavior(s) in question. I am NEW...

I am female....last time I checked anyway.
My HVAC work is carrying over into full time plumbing....if you feel my questions are beneath you....feel free to place me on ignore, or skip over them.

Back when I first entered, I made the statement "make room boys, it's happened".....many took that to mean I was grandiose thinking I was the first female plumber in the world.....no...this is a prime example...I MEANT ...I am here....I am a plumber.....because there is always one or two who can't wrap their head around the concept, and choose instead to question, doubt, and be just a general meanie pants.....that's right....I said it....meanie pants....
Now....spend as much time asking other male newbies to verify...and I'll believe your intentions are honorable.:no:


----------



## KCplumber (Dec 31, 2009)

I'm starting to really like you Pinky, maybe we be doing some private late night chats :whistling2:


----------



## RW Plumbing (Aug 16, 2010)

PinkPlumber said:


> You're still thinking I am a hack? When did you start?....yes, I am a licensed Journeyman in the state of Va...
> Questions like these?....Like what? I am asking the advice of those in the field longer than myself, for their connotation of these instances. Perhaps some examples of the behavior(s) in question. I am NEW...
> 
> I am female....last time I checked anyway.
> ...


You really must be new. We're equal opportunity jerks around here. No one is targeting you because of your sex, just the questions you're asking coupled with your low post count have some people wondering. And btw, there's a lady on here by the name of phat cat who is well respected among her fellow senior members.


----------



## robwilliams (May 6, 2011)

RW Plumbing said:


> The only two trades around these parts that has what I consider a real license with a training requirement around here are a plumber and an electrician. Every other trade just needs to register with no training requirement. Doing the work covered under a licensed trade when you don't hold that license is working out of your scope.


 
In the Wasington DC area you must pass an examination to get an HVAC license. Plumbing and Electrical obviously requires exam too. Even Home Improvement in Maryland requires an exam. Virginia, I think Home Improvement is just registration. In Virginia, with an HVAC License, you can pull a permit to replace a Boiler, but not a Water Heater. That requires Plumbing. Maryland, requires Plumbing for Boiler replacement, but a Maryland Master HVAC with Hydronics, can pull a permit for Boiler too. However, a lot of guys think, if they have Master HVAC, and they do not have Hydronics category on their License, they can still do a gas fired Boiler. I don't know for sure, but I would think not having Hydronics on their license and not having Plumbing, if they do a gas fired boiler, they would be working outside the scope of their license.


----------



## PinkPlumber (May 20, 2012)

RW Plumbing said:


> You really must be new. We're equal opportunity jerks around here. No one is targeting you because of your sex, just the questions you're asking coupled with your low post count have some people wondering. And btw, there's a lady on here by the name of phat cat who is well respected among her fellow senior members.



Not worried about the gender thing....that's water under the bridge....there's always one or two no matter where you go that need constant reassurance that they are not being played for a fool...I can't cause nor control the "fool" status of anyone....just sayin'....but enough of the "you must be a hack" garbage....I reserve the right to bite back on that count.
Did my time...passed my boards the first try...so I guess I must have an ounce of knowledge....TOOT.:blink:

Am aware of Phat Cat....I wish I was back up in her territory again....am originally from her state...:yes:


----------



## pilot light (Apr 21, 2012)

PinkPlumber said:


> Edukate me....I hear/see some contractors losing their licenses for "working outside" their licenses....please tell me more about that. What things are they doing that are considered violations? Just wanna be clear on that...


 I try not too, but an electric hot water troubleshooting issue is a great example. A customer calls a plumber for a no hot water call when it is most likely an electricial issue. You remove the cover pull out your meter to confirm there is power. Soon you are at the panel and in too the 3 phase disconnect searching for power and if so you have also ventured outside of our area of expertise. Sometimes It just happens and you realize they need an electrician!


----------



## PinkPlumber (May 20, 2012)

KCplumber said:


> I'm starting to really like you Pinky, maybe we be doing some private late night chats :whistling2:



Sure..any time you want to discuss poultry care, aquatic turtles, or the neutering program at area shelters chime on in. I know some about each.


----------



## PinkPlumber (May 20, 2012)

pilot light said:


> I try not too, but an electric hot water troubleshooting issue is a great example. A customer calls a plumber for a no hot water call when it is most likely an electricial issue. You remove the cover pull out your meter to confirm there is power. Soon you are at the panel and in too the 3 phase disconnect searching for power and if so you have also ventured outside of our area of expertise. Sometimes It just happens and you realize they need an electrician!



Yeah....I check for power to the heater...is it's not there, and nothing's obvious...am not going to be changing out breakers...


----------



## NYC Plumber (May 4, 2011)




----------



## NYC Plumber (May 4, 2011)

PinkPlumber said:


> Not worried about the gender thing....that's water under the bridge....there's always one or two no matter where you go that need constant reassurance that they are not being played for a fool...I can't cause nor control the "fool" status of anyone....just sayin'....but enough of the "you must be a hack" garbage....I reserve the right to bite back on that count.
> Did my time...passed my boards the first try...so I guess I must have an ounce of knowledge....TOOT.:blink:
> 
> Am aware of Phat Cat....I wish I was back up in her territory again....am originally from her state...:yes:


What is the purpose of a vent?


----------



## PinkPlumber (May 20, 2012)

NYC Plumber said:


> What is the purpose of a vent?



For drainage....and DON'T MAKE ME GO ALL CAPS ON YOU!:whistling2:


----------



## NYC Plumber (May 4, 2011)

PinkPlumber said:


> For drainage....and DON'T MAKE ME GO ALL CAPS ON YOU!:whistling2:


I think you proved my point. All real plumbers here can see right through you...


----------



## PinkPlumber (May 20, 2012)

NYC Plumber said:


> I think you proved my point. All real plumbers here can see right through you...



Oh I wasn't aware you had a point? Refresh my memory.


----------



## NYC Plumber (May 4, 2011)

PinkPlumber said:


> Oh I wasn't aware you had a point? Refresh my memory.


That you are a foogazie wanna be...


----------



## PinkPlumber (May 20, 2012)

NYC Plumber said:


> That you are a foogazie wanna be...



ok...playground games...what's a foogazie then mate.


----------



## NYC Plumber (May 4, 2011)

PinkPlumber said:


> ok...playground games...what's a foogazie then mate.


Not the real thing. Like a knock off rolex... I asked a simple plumbing 101 question...
i wouldn't normally put you on the spot but due to all your ranting, i couldnt resist and it was just to easy.


----------



## PinkPlumber (May 20, 2012)

NYC Plumber said:


> Not the real thing. Like a knock off rolex... I asked a simple plumbing 101 question...
> i wouldn't normally put you on the spot but due to all your ranting, i couldnt resist and it was just to easy.



:no:


----------



## Airgap (Dec 18, 2008)

PinkPlumber is a licensed plumber in the state of VA. 

Verified by yours truly....

Please act respectfully....

Thanks.

AG


----------



## pilot light (Apr 21, 2012)

NYC Plumber said:


> What is the purpose of a vent?


Ask me Ask me, I know the answer!


----------



## KCplumber (Dec 31, 2009)

I suspected her of being a plumber, she mispelled a few words like the rest of us dumb-ass plumbers :laughing: Plus I missed out on an early welcome, Welcome Pinky!


----------



## KCplumber (Dec 31, 2009)

Airgap said:


> PinkPlumber is a licensed plumber in the state of VA.
> 
> Verified by yours truly....
> 
> ...


 
Way to go Airgap!!!!


----------



## RealCraftsMan (Dec 27, 2011)

Having a license and being a plumber are not one in the same. If you don't know what you can and can't do you're in trouble right of the bat. My point is how can someone running a Havc company full time getting hours for plumbing? How is she working on getting her plumbing company started if once more running her own company for AC/heat?

I'll let it go for now out of respect for you airgap, but she is getting a pass due to the fact she's a girl. Trust thou gut!!


----------



## Airgap (Dec 18, 2008)

RealCraftsMan said:


> Having a license and being a plumber are not one in the same. If you don't know what you can and can't do you're in trouble right of the bat. My point is how can someone running a Havc company full time getting hours for plumbing? How is she working on getting her plumbing company started if once more running her own company for AC/heat?
> 
> I'll let it go for now out of respect for you airgap, but she is getting a pass due to the fact she's a girl. Trust thou gut!!


It has nothing to do with being a girl. At my request, she let me look her license up myself. 

She is a licensed plumber in the state of VA, which is more than enough to be a member of the PZ.

That is the bottom line....


----------



## PinkPlumber (May 20, 2012)

RealCraftsMan said:


> Having a license and being a plumber are not one in the same. If you don't know what you can and can't do you're in trouble right of the bat. My point is how can someone running a Havc company full time getting hours for plumbing? How is she working on getting her plumbing company started if once more running her own company for AC/heat?
> 
> I'll let it go for now out of respect for you airgap, but she is getting a pass due to the fact she's a girl. Trust thou gut!!



You could just man up and apologize, must be heck living with such bitterness. Also, I am not a "girl" anymore than you are a boy....we are adults here....but take your ball and go home if that's helpful. I don't owe you any explanations regarding my business life.:yes: Have a nice day.


----------



## pilot light (Apr 21, 2012)

Plumbing and the pipe trades in general are a vast area of expertise. Many of us work in a particular area of the pipe trades which include plumbing.Most of my work is in pipefitting and gasfitting so usually I focus on honing my abilities in that area. Vent for me means venting for an appliance!


----------



## RW Plumbing (Aug 16, 2010)

RealCraftsMan said:


> Having a license and being a plumber are not one in the same. If you don't know what you can and can't do you're in trouble right of the bat. My point is how can someone running a Havc company full time getting hours for plumbing? How is she working on getting her plumbing company started if once more running her own company for AC/heat?
> 
> I'll let it go for now out of respect for you airgap, but she is getting a pass due to the fact she's a girl. Trust thou gut!!


Maybe she's just that good. How do I run a Plumbing company, a dive travel business and am opening a health food store, multitasking.


----------



## PinkPlumber (May 20, 2012)

RW Plumbing said:


> Maybe she's just that good. How do I run a Plumbing company, a dive travel business and am opening a health food store, multitasking.



egggsactly!......:thumbup:


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

PinkPlumber said:


> You could just man up and apologize, must be heck living with such bitterness. Also, I am not a "girl"


http://www.plumbingzone.com/f3/omg-girl-18920/#post275144

I sure wish y'all would make up your mind.:laughing:


----------



## PinkPlumber (May 20, 2012)

Widdershins said:


> http://www.plumbingzone.com/f3/omg-girl-18920/#post275144
> 
> I sure wish y'all would make up your mind.:laughing:



Ok Weenie....stop stirring the bean pot! :no::blink:


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

PinkPlumber said:


> Ok Weenie....stop stirring the bean pot! :no::blink:


You capitalized a proper noun.

Progress at last.


----------



## PinkPlumber (May 20, 2012)

You are so not right in the head....guess that's why I liked you right off.


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

PinkPlumber said:


> You are so not right in the head....


I'm a left coast fiscal conservative.

And yes, I see the the dichotomy that presents.


----------



## PinkPlumber (May 20, 2012)

Widdershins said:


> I'm a left coast fiscal conservative.
> 
> And yes, I see the the dichotomy that presents.



I thought you said you were a misogynistic dick?

I wish you would make up your mind....:whistling2:


----------



## Fast fry (May 19, 2012)

Here in Canada from my own experience(12 years plus) everybody has all kinds of tickets but they know f$?k all. Maybe one specific thing like commercial or just residential or maybe just rough in some sort of thing like that


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

PinkPlumber said:


> I thought you said you were a misogynistic dick?
> 
> I wish you would make up your mind....:whistling2:


No, I said I was unfairly painted as a misogynist dick.


----------



## PinkPlumber (May 20, 2012)

Widdershins said:


> No, I said I was unfairly painted as a misogynist dick.



And my apologies for that wise sir....you are indeed, a gentleman....


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

Fast fry said:


> Here in Canada from my own experience(12 years plus) everybody has all kinds of tickets but they know f$?k all. Maybe one specific thing like commercial or just residential or maybe just rough in some sort of thing like that


I have all kinds of useless (to me) information inside of my head and the tickets to go along with them.:yes:

I can size Med gas, side sewer inverts, septic tank sizes and even septic leach fields -- But I have never, nor will I ever use any of that information.

I'm a residential/light commercial Plumber, for crying out loud.:laughing:


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

Enuff flirting, get a room

I threw up in my mouth a lil readin this thread


Ooo the drama


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

GREENPLUM said:


> Enuff flirting, get a room
> 
> I threw up in my mouth a lil readin this thread
> 
> ...


I'm too old and fat to flirt.


----------



## PinkPlumber (May 20, 2012)

Widdershins said:


> I'm too old and fat to flirt.


Flirt? What is that? Oh wait....maybe that was something us GIRLS did before the hot flashes set in and we start growing beards....TMI I know....


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

PinkPlumber said:


> Flirt? What is that? Oh wait....maybe that was something us GIRLS did before the hot flashes set in and we start growing beards....TMI I know....


Given the choice between a 42 count box of Prilosec and a pretty, young beardless girl, I'll take the Prilosec. Don't even have to think about it.


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

I also think the old folks doth protest too much.

I'm just sayin'. . . .


----------



## PinkPlumber (May 20, 2012)

Widdershins said:


> Given the choice between a 42 count box of Prilosec and a pretty, young beardless girl, I'll take the Prilosec. Don't even have to think about it.



Hey I just bought a box of that....jealous?


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

PinkPlumber said:


> Hey I just bought a box of that....jealous?


I have a two-for-one coupon. Jealous?


----------



## PinkPlumber (May 20, 2012)

Widdershins said:


> I have a two-for-one coupon. Jealous?



OMG!....will trade you some mascara coupons for one....this stuff is lousy for marking tools...


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

PinkPlumber said:


> OMG!....will trade you some mascara coupons for one....this stuff is lousy for marking tools...


I don't need mascara -- I already look like a long lashed raccoon.


----------



## PinkPlumber (May 20, 2012)

Friskies then? Meow Mix?


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

We should prolly get a room.


----------



## PinkPlumber (May 20, 2012)

Widdershins said:


> We should prolly get a room.



Sorry....no can do....my better half forbids it....:laughing:


----------



## pilot light (Apr 21, 2012)

You are cat people right? What happens in Vegas stays in Vegas!:whistling2:


----------



## PinkPlumber (May 20, 2012)

pilot light said:


> You are cat people right? What happens in Vegas stays in Vegas!:whistling2:



Naw...I got the best one already....I'll just make him my uncle Weenie...:thumbsup:


----------



## pilot light (Apr 21, 2012)

PinkPlumber said:


> Naw...I got the best one already....I'll just make him my uncle Weenie...:thumbsup:


 Mr Shins you devil!:jester:


----------



## johnlewismcleod (Apr 6, 2012)

Laughed my arse off reading this...thanks Growling Cat and Pinkie :laughing:

My IPhone is almost dead now...thanks for that also: back to work for me!


----------



## TallCoolOne (Dec 19, 2010)

johnlewismcleod said:


> In Texas the Plumbing Board has gone a bit over-board (pun intended).
> 
> We have several certifications or additional licenses that are now required to do some facets of our trade: Medical Gas piping, Backflow device testing, Sprinkler piping, Utility piping, etc.
> 
> ...


The Plumbing Board has done all it can do screw over licenses plumbers. They keep making up endorsements or licenses so the homeowner can get a cheaper price


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

RealCraftsMan said:


> Having a license and being a plumber are not one in the same. If you don't know what you can and can't do you're in trouble right of the bat. My point is how can someone running a Havc company full time getting hours for plumbing? *How is she working on getting her plumbing company started if once more running her own company for AC/heat?*
> 
> I'll let it go for now out of respect for you airgap, but she is getting a pass due to the fact she's a girl. Trust thou gut!!


 





Perhaps in her state of VA, plumbing and HVAC are one in the same license. I don't know. Here in FL, HVAC is the scope of work of a _mechanical contractor's license_, and plumbing is covered under a _plumbing contractor's_ _license_. Maybe she is licensed for both.

And it is common for some people to have more than one license. I hope to one day have my fire contractor's license.


----------



## pilot light (Apr 21, 2012)

Fast fry said:


> Here in Canada from my own experience(12 years plus) everybody has all kinds of tickets but they know f$?k all. Maybe one specific thing like commercial or just residential or maybe just rough in some sort of thing like that


 So what kind of plumbing do you do?


----------



## markkingplumbin (May 30, 2013)

Titan Plumbing said:


> When did "fixture installer" become a license?
> 
> I have 2 words for TSBPE and it ain't happy birthday. If they would spend 1/16 of their time going after unlicensed folks we would be in a much better place...But OH NO, they know they can get the licensed guys to cough up the cash...


The cash you refer to is called a TAX


----------



## phishfood (Nov 18, 2012)

I prefer to refer to a detailed introduction from new members, so that I can be sure they really are plumbers. Please post one here: http://www.plumbingzone.com/f3/


----------

